# Diagrama lavadora



## suflo (Jun 5, 2010)

hola amigos .
quisiera saber si alguien de ustedes tiene informacion sobre la logica necesaria para programar un ciclo de lavado??
es decir el diagrama logico. y el diagrama escalera...

si tienen informacion se los agradeceria..
saludos.


----------



## principiantetardio (Jun 11, 2010)

Hola, te recomiendo entres en el tema"CONTROL SUSTITUTO PARA LAVADORA" de este mismo foro, tal vez te ayude.

Suerte


----------

